
Cutest robotic kitten that I've ever seen goes viral - dictionaryfeed
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nybble-world-s-cutest-open-source-robotic-kitten#/
======
ebcode
This looks awesome, and I'm really happy that the inventor is getting funding
for this and bringing it to market. Some of you may remember this from the
arduino website when it was called OpenCat:
[https://create.arduino.cc/projecthub/petoi/opencat-845129](https://create.arduino.cc/projecthub/petoi/opencat-845129)

------
spsrich
never mind that. Just figure out a way to stop a real kitten defecating on
your sofa.

